# 785F Battery



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Can anyone out there help? Our MH has a 3 year-old 80Amp leisure battery in it, giving us +/- 8 hours of use with 5 halogen lights on, along with the TV and sat box. Can anyone recommend a battery brand/size/type which'll give us a bit more bang for our bucks, given that the battery carrier is the size it is, so the battery's physical size is important? In other words, have any of you 785F owners found the ultimate leisure battery?!! :?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Can't help very much, I would suggest you replace the helagen lamps with LEDs and then look at the size of battery and try to find one that has say 110 ah and fit a second one some where else so you have a larger capacity and thus the batter life would be longer, type well exide, varta, etc any of the major brands, also have a look at some of the shows and see how they do it in various vans.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The thoughts go on and on.... perhaps a solar panel will do the business of extending your battery. 
I have two 85ah batteries backed up with a 60watt solar panel and LED lighting. Leaving the heating blower on all night and watching a couple of hours of video plus reading with four lights on, the solar panel kept the batteries more or less topped up for three days a couple of cold weeks ago. 
Alan


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Free Lunch*

Hi, 
No free lunch with batteries, Its all down to size and lead 
Bigger and thicker plates = more A/H - the tech has not changed - gel/agm are still lead acid and the biggest bang for your buck is open cell lead acid no fancy carbon fibre etc can improve the performance of what is a simple cell 
What type of battery does a fork truck use? 
There are no wonder batteries just bull*hi* advertising - with batteries size and weight matters - bigger and heavier is best 
Regards Ray


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Free Lunch*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> No free lunch with batteries, Its all down to size and lead
> Bigger and thicker plates = more A/H - the tech has not changed - gel/agm are still lead acid and the biggest bang for your buck is open cell lead acid no fancy carbon fibre etc can improve the performance of what is a simple cell
> What type of battery does a fork truck use?
> ...


(also reply to Rosalan's post ... 'The thoughts go on and on.... perhaps a solar panel will do the business of extending your battery.
I have two 85ah batteries backed up with a 60watt solar panel and LED lighting. Leaving the heating blower on all night and watching a couple of hours of video plus reading with four lights on, the solar panel kept the batteries more or less topped up for three days a couple of cold weeks ago.Alan')

My reason for asking (sorry ... didn't want to own up to it before) is that we bought an Elecsol 110A battery, which is carbon fibre and claims to be better than lead acid. Sadly, it does no more than our original 80A lead acid (which did 8 hours.) The guy who sold it to us told us that all we can expect out of the Elecsol is ... 8 hours, but then said that we would need to cycle it for approximately 10 cycles. I think not, Mr Rabbit (especially since Pete's been working with electronics/electrics for 40+ years!) It's upsetting and annoying. The solar panel option looks good, though - can anyone point us in the direction of a reliable, trustworthy supplier?


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

clive1821 said:


> Can't help very much, I would suggest you replace the helagen lamps with LEDs and then look at the size of battery and try to find one that has say 110 ah and fit a second one some where else so you have a larger capacity and thus the batter life would be longer, type well exide, varta, etc any of the major brands, also have a look at some of the shows and see how they do it in various vans.


Thank you! We've got some LEDs on order, and the plan is to replace all the halogens. Eventually!


----------

